# Missed miscarriage and inducing?



## sahm (Nov 19, 2001)

We just found out yesterday that our baby has died. By dates, I am almost 12 weeks along, but our baby only measured 8 weeks, 4 days. So (s)he has been dead for 3 weeks already. My body has not even started to recognize the fact that my baby has died in that I have no symptoms, no bleeding, no cramping.

I desperately want to do this naturally. I do not want a DNC, if at all possible.

Is there anything that I can do to help my body along in this process? Or is it simply a matter or waiting and seeing?


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Prob a wait and see

i had a missed mc my1st us when i should have been 10wks showed a 6wk4day baby but no one would listen to me that i should have been 10wks







:, then on 7/12 at 11wks i just started bleeding went to the Er and the u/s showed my uterus at 11wks and what was inside was **** at 6wks4days. * they didnt offer me a D&C then







: * i finally ended up passing the baby at home on the morning when i should have been 13wks1day along on 7/19/05.


----------



## whateverdidiwants (Jan 2, 2003)

I used cytotec to help induce my 10w missed miscarriage. I was given 3 or 4 tablets, and within 8 hours of inserting them vaginally the miscarriage was complete. The last hour or so was pretty rough but I'd do it again if I were in the same situation. Psychologically, I just couldn't handle the thought of waiting, which could've taken weeks. Once I knew the pregnancy was over I just wanted it done.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss

I had 2 missed miscarriages. The first time I ended up taking cytotec to induce labor. It was very much like a birth with labor and then the baby being born. The second time I had a D&C wanting to avoid the pain and trauma and I ended up feeling much much worse. If I ever have to go through it again I would choose the induction.

Let us know how you are doing and take good care of yourself

tara


----------



## gabry (Jan 21, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. How are you doing? Any signs of a natural m/c yet? I had a missed m/c in June, but spontaneously m/c'ed about 5 days after finding out. This time it'll probably be about the same after I stop the progesterone, but I would wait longer if I had to. I'd definitely use cytotec before a d&c though.
Of course the decision is very personal, depending on how much you want it to be over with and other factors. I was very happy to have some extra time with my 'baby' and to be able to go through the process at home.
I think I've read elsewhere that some people use herbs to speed things up, but can't remember what they were.
Best wishes to you, and hope you're able to complete this in the way that's right for you.


----------

